# San Juan river access



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

According to the thread linked below the agencies were allowing permitted parties to launch:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/san-juan-gov-freeze-50563.html


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sand island and Mexican hat ramps are open.*

I just spoke to someone in the know and they are both open. And I just did a SI to MH trip last week. All good. Permits still needed though.


----------



## wildlandpnp (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Looking forward to a nice fall trip.

MDS


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*MDS When do you launch?*

I'm putting on again on Wednesday. Maybe I'll see you there.






wildlandpnp said:


> Thanks for the replies. Looking forward to a nice fall trip.
> 
> MDS


----------



## wildlandpnp (Sep 12, 2013)

Heytat,

We are putting in on Fri. Will probably miss you. Maybe we'll meet on some river in the future and sit back and tip a cold one.

Have fun!

MDS


----------

